# Quick release trolling motor



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

View attachment 3810
View attachment 3811
View attachment 3813
Installed a quick release mount and bracket on my skiff for a transom motor, only weighs about 50lbs all together and is pretty solid.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Nice! Strongly recommend you rig a support bracket for the shaft near the head. Running in a chop will eventually cause the shaft to crack from flexing. Ask me how I know...


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

Jred said:


> View attachment 3810
> View attachment 3811
> View attachment 3813
> Installed a quick release mount and bracket on my skiff for a transom motor, only weighs about 50lbs all together and is pretty solid.


I know this is an old post...but looking to do something similar to my boat. I like the tiller syle - frees up room, simple, lighter, etc. I like the ability to remove and have only the puck as I fly fish mainly.

How did you like this setup? I am thinking about mounting mine on the side of my skiff to open up the platform a bit, but wanted to check before starting to drill. 

Thanks - Alex


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I liked it but rarely used the trolling motor so I took it off. It worked as planned 


VANMflyfishing said:


> I know this is an old post...but looking to do something similar to my boat. I like the tiller syle - frees up room, simple, lighter, etc. I like the ability to remove and have only the puck as I fly fish mainly.
> 
> How did you like this setup? I am thinking about mounting mine on the side of my skiff to open up the platform a bit, but wanted to check before starting to drill.
> 
> Thanks - Alex


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2020)

I am glad it popped back up! Gave me an idea for a quick release at stern for crappie trollin’ in the skiff!


----------

